# Mid- Prep, Using Picolax....no massive effect. Ideas?



## chrisos (May 5, 2003)

Nybody ofer me some experience?I am prepping for a flexi-sig tomorrow pm. I am using Picolax. Took the first dose as advised, and got a little churning about, and some loose BM, but not a great deal.Well....its nearly 4 o'clock. I took the second dose of Picolax an hour ago.And so far I am slightly concerned, cause I haven't been rushing to the loo at 100 miles an hour. I am hungry cause all I was allowed to eat were some rice cakes for breakfast and some grilled chicken and a couple of potatos for lunch...I have nothing for eating now until after the flexi-sig is done at 1.30pm tomorrow.I have drunk nearly 2 litres of mineral water and one bottle of lucozade sport so far, so I am keeping up fluid intake as recommended.So why am I not being violently "cleansed"Bizarre....Clearly I had images of literal evacuation that don't match up to my "expectation" but i do want a good bowel tomorrow.Any similar expeiences? I would hate to be the one that resisted Picolax!C


----------

